# Diane's Custom Decoy Bags....Bad Service?



## black dog

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?p=9194354#post9194354

Anyone have any comments regarding bad service associated with purchasing decoy bags from Diane's Custom Decoy Bags?


----------



## HONKERS41

Everybody I know has s complaint about the service....I think the truth is Diane gets so many orders and she can t catch up....


----------



## rconjray

The products are great. But my advice is to buy in person at a show, don't order. Phone isn't answered and emails stop once payment is made. Be ready to wait and then be saint-like with your patience...........


----------



## A-5pemberton

Oh dear loard....why oh why do people feel the need to discuss this.
Fact...she makes an awesome bag
Fact....it takes forever to get

Like rconjray said....but them at the show. If you don't....be prepared to..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wait....and yes....each dot could be a month


----------



## tgs

YUP... Great bags........but it can take a while if they are custom! Buy from what she has already made. Try eBay too.


----------



## Neverfail

If you are going to get them at a show you better talk to her before hand to save you some. She usually sells out rather quickly. I love her bags but as everyone else said it takes time to get them. I have 2 6 slot gunnel bags and 1 6 pockets goose bag that fits 18 duck decoys.


----------



## mrhgoose

If she can't keep up with her orders, she shouldn't take any more and take your money with the intentions of never sending them to you. I have ordered from her before and like everyone says she is slow, but this order has been over 7 months since I sent my money to her and she sent me a click-n-ship notification June 21st and still no bags. The bad thing about it she doesn't answer emails and let me know anything. If someone could come up with phone number for her I would call her.


----------



## A-5pemberton

This subject has been beat to death. For years people have complained about the service. The bags are great though. Either buy them and wait or don't. What the hell good does it do to complain. In no instance that I am aware did anyone not get their order. They just might have died before they got it


----------



## OTTO BRAUN

the bags take time. we all know that. she is a single mom and takes a tone of emails and phone calls. answering every email and phone call takes time away from making the bags. she is the only one that makes the bags. she is not running a sweat shop. add in life and unexpected crap that happens in every one life. the bags may take a little longer. if you want cheep and fast there are many companies that have them made in china that you can get them to you next day. and the second season you use them they fall apart. the wait sucks because we have become a point and click i need it yesterday society. back in the day when most things were made buy you knew you were not getting them any time soon and we were more patient.


----------



## mrhgoose

I would say 7 months is long enough to wait for anything after being paid for.


----------



## A-5pemberton

A baby takes 9 months


----------

